# Proper use of Paprika?..



## bubba t (Dec 14, 2007)

...If I marinate  beef rumps in my favorite recipe that does not include paprika, would it be ok to rub them with the parika AFTER they come out of the wet and just before they hit the grill?...would that be sufficient to help get the nice finish on the end product?. Isn't that part of of the Paprika is used for?


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 14, 2007)

I use paprika in most of my smokes, and I have used it in a rub that sits overnight, and also at the last minute before the smoker. I must say in my experiences there isn't that much of a difference. What is more noticable to me is the chile powders, and other spices. Just my experiences, I would say to try both methods... it's all good.


----------



## vlap (Dec 14, 2007)

can you ever have too much paprika? Love the stuff...


----------



## goat (Dec 14, 2007)

Not a whole lot of flavor from paprika but it really helps the smoke ring.


----------



## richtee (Dec 14, 2007)

Paprika is a very useful spice, and sometimes mis-understood. It is made from  ground up peppers of several varieties, depending on location.

Hungarian paprika is regarded as the finest available,but Spanish smoked types bring other flavors not usually available in true Hungarian.

Chicken paprikas is an excellent dish whos main flavoring ingredient is paprika. Good quality powder must be used, as cheaper inferior American types quickly show their flaws in this dish.

Don't disregard your paprika! It's a big component of many rubs and sauces, and you should ALWAYS use the best! Try it..you WILL notice the difference!

For more reading:  http://www.theepicentre.com/Spices/paprika.html

"The Mad Hunky"


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 14, 2007)

What Richtee said.
I really like a good smoked paprika.
And remember, it is YOUR smoker and YOUR grub.
Do what YOU like. You may not like what I like.


----------



## wilson (Dec 14, 2007)

I use it :
In every rub, in every cook,  in almost every thing I cook ...........Like Vlap said,........................."can you ever have too much paprika?"
Ron


----------



## bubba t (Dec 14, 2007)

..Thanks guys!..I really appreciate you sharing your vast knowledge on this spice!
  Gotta get the Butts rubbed and wrapped before work....It is getting close to show time!!...
   See ya on the other side....


----------

